# Groß-/Kleinschreibung in Access prüfen (Passworteingabe)



## Alexander Klein (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich bastele gerade an einer kleinen VBA-Anwendung in Access 2002.

Wie könnte man bei einer Passwortabfrage prüfen, ob wirklich die Groß- und Kleinschreibung eingehalten wurde?

Bisher läuft das bei mir so ab:
Sagen wir PaSSwOrT sei das Passwort.

Bei der Überprüfung wird neben PaSSwOrT außerdem PASSWORT oder passwort oder irgendeine andere Kombination aus Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben für Passwort akzeptiert.

Für Tipps bin ich sehr sehr dankbar.

Übrigens, falls es von Bedeutung sein sollte:
Ich greife auf DAO zu. Die Anwendung soll sowohl auf XP (Office-Paket 2002) als auch auf NT (Office-Paket 1997) laufen. Und ADO führte bei Access 1997 zu Problemen...

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Alexander


----------



## Kriskra (27. August 2004)

Hi

Es ist vollkommen egal ob groß oder klein geschrieben, da nur das kleingeschriebene passwort gespeichert wird und egal ob man es dann groß oder klein eingibt wird es wieder "klein gemacht" und mit dem gespeicherten passwort verglichen.

Der befehl um einen String klein zu machen lautet 
"lcase()"
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Mfg
Kriskra


----------

